# After Vasectomy



## Volunteer86 (Aug 2, 2017)

Anyone else ran into this...I had a vasectomy about 2.5 weeks ago and I have gotten off a few times with no problem but then last night I had a sharp pain on my right testicle during intercourse and it hurt so bad I couldn't finish. I have read online and it doesn't sound very good. Anyone else had this issue? Thanks


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

Volunteer86 said:


> Anyone else ran into this...I had a vasectomy about 2.5 weeks ago and I have gotten off a few times with no problem but then last night I had a sharp pain on my right testicle during intercourse and it hurt so bad I couldn't finish. I have read online and it doesn't sound very good. Anyone else had this issue? Thanks


I did in about the same timeframe... you are simply not healed enough and something tore.

My doctor told me to give it another 6 weeks abstaining and allow the healing to finish.

I was fine, still going strong up to now.

Go see the doctor that did the operation JIC and be patient.


----------



## snerg (Apr 10, 2013)

Volunteer86 said:


> Anyone else ran into this...I had a vasectomy about 2.5 weeks ago and I have gotten off a few times with no problem but then last night I had a sharp pain on my right testicle during intercourse and it hurt so bad I couldn't finish. I have read online and it doesn't sound very good. Anyone else had this issue? Thanks


How hard were you two going to pound town?

Remember, while things have healed as in parts have closed off and there is a relatively low risk of bleeding, you're still raw from the surgery.

Rough sex or a pounding motion where your testicles are hitting her will be sore the next day.

Take some pain killers. If it lasts long than a day or two, contact your doctor who performed the surgery/


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Yikes!

That million man sperm army came to the 'Bridge"

So narrow, so tight, only the brave and the foolish pushed through.

The enemy, those infant deniers, repaired the bridge, fortified the barriers.

Now, when the Spartans charge the Gate, they will persish, going over the side of the chasm.

Taken away by the blood river, to the kidney dump.

Later to be: 
Piss in the wind. Dead soldiers laying in a mass grave. 
Aside some hardy tree, or in some Pubs urinal.
Forgotten and discarded like meat, left for flies.


----------



## Volunteer86 (Aug 2, 2017)

Emerging Buddhist said:


> I did in about the same timeframe... you are simply not healed enough and something tore.
> 
> My doctor told me to give it another 6 weeks abstaining and allow the healing to finish.
> 
> ...


Thanks, that makes me feel better until my appointment next week. How long has it been since you had yours done?


----------



## Volunteer86 (Aug 2, 2017)

Sun, I LOVE reading your posts, that is some way to put it. Have a great day



SunCMars said:


> Yikes!
> 
> That million man sperm army came to the 'Bridge"
> 
> ...


----------



## Volunteer86 (Aug 2, 2017)

Well it had a been awhile so pretty hard, I guess too hard. Thanks for the info it makes me feel a little better I have an appointment with the dr next week. I guess she will be on her own until then. 



snerg said:


> How hard were you two going to pound town?
> 
> Remember, while things have healed as in parts have closed off and there is a relatively low risk of bleeding, you're still raw from the surgery.
> 
> ...


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

Volunteer86 said:


> Thanks, that makes me feel better until my appointment next week. How long has it been since you had yours done?


26 years ago at 29... and up to now is not because I can't.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Volunteer86 said:


> Anyone else ran into this...I had a vasectomy about 2.5 weeks ago and I have gotten off a few times with no problem but then last night I had a sharp pain on my right testicle during intercourse and it hurt so bad I couldn't finish. I have read online and it doesn't sound very good. Anyone else had this issue? Thanks


*Mildly. I went to my urologist who originally gave me a 2 week moratorium on fooling around. He looked at it then said to give it one more week, but when I resumed to do no acrobat maneuvers; just the straight missionary stuff. At least for a month!

Said that the cause of my pain was all too likely that it had not totally healed!

Complied with his wishes! Haven't ever had a problem since!*


----------



## Volunteer86 (Aug 2, 2017)

arbitrator said:


> *Mildly. I went to my urologist who originally gave me a 2 week moratorium on fooling around. He looked at it then said to give it one more week, but when I resumed to do no acrobat maneuvers; just the straight missionary stuff.
> 
> Said that the cause of my pain was all too likely that it had not totally healed!
> 
> Complied with his wishes! Haven't ever had a problem since!*


Thanks this has made me feel better. I hope the dr says just take more time I guess I was going too hard.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Volunteer86 said:


> Thanks this has made me feel better. I hope the dr says just take more time I guess I was going too hard.


*More especially if you were engaged in hanging from a rotating ceiling fan, doing "the triple lindy," or doing "reverse double cowgirl," riding a bucking "heifer," and then jumping off backwards at orgasm!*


----------



## snerg (Apr 10, 2013)

Volunteer86 said:


> I guess she will be on her own until then.


No.

Go buy the marriage wrecker "neck messager" and go to town on her until you are free to do porn level sex with her.


----------



## Volunteer86 (Aug 2, 2017)

snerg said:


> No.
> 
> Go buy the marriage wrecker "neck messager" and go to town on her until you are free to do porn level sex with her.


Yes I can do that and use the toys for her.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

I agree with others you jumped back on that horse way to early. Just give it some more time. I don’t think things felt right pain wise for about 6months. Noticed that volume that came out was diminished and has been since but for the most part all back to normal now. I am 6years out


----------



## Volunteer86 (Aug 2, 2017)

Wolf1974 said:


> I agree with others you jumped back on that horse way to early. Just give it some more time. I don’t think things felt right pain wise for about 6months. Noticed that volume that came out was diminished and has been since but for the most part all back to normal now. I am 6years out


Wolf how long did you wait until you went at it?


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Volunteer86 said:


> Wolf how long did you wait until you went at it?


Well for mine, if I recall correctly, it was month or better. I, like you, tried way to early and paid the price for it. That slowed everything down. I thought that since I could masterbate painfree I could have sex pain free but that turned out not to be the case.


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

Volunteer86 said:


> Sun, I LOVE reading your posts, that is some way to put it. Have a great day


I'm pretty sure he's a Tamarian, an alien race from the planet Sigma Tama IV.


----------



## Volunteer86 (Aug 2, 2017)

Wolf1974 said:


> Well for mine, if I recall correctly, it was month or better. I, like you, tried way to early and paid the price for it. That slowed everything down. I thought that since I could masterbate painfree I could have sex pain free but that turned out not to be the case.


Wolf, Thanks for the input, so after you tried you waited about a month and then you were ready to go?


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Volunteer86 said:


> Wolf, Thanks for the input, so after you tried you waited about a month and then you were ready to go?


I did and I was. But I am not discounting the pain you are feeling. If it’s not subsided in 24 hours I would go back to the dr to be sure


----------



## Francis Brant (Nov 13, 2017)

The question will be slightly aside from the topic: did you regret after the operation? Have you never had to fight with such thoughts? If so, how did you manage?


----------

